# iBook G4 démarre plus + écran noir



## trucbidulemachinchose (3 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, mon iBook G4 1,33 GHz ne démarre plus. Je jouait à Marble Blast gold, et l'ordi s'est gelé, j'ai fait Cmd+Option+Esc. Ca m'a fait un écran noir (écran éclairé quand même). Il ne répondait plus, donc j'ai voulu le redémarrer. J'entends le boing, et il tourne, sauf que écran noir. J'ai bien regardé de près l'écran pour voir si c'était pas qu'il était sans éclairage, mais rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

UP !!! C'est urgent


----------



## gmaa (3 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

Urgent... Jeu...

Reset PRAM ne peut faire de mal.
Et... il ne faut pas exclure la panne.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (3 Juillet 2014)

C'est à dire la panne ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2014)

ben vi , panne du mac ou d'un des élement

et faire ca

-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset PMU
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
Faudra trouver celle des anciens ibook G4

- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (3 Juillet 2014)

Ben je fais ce qu'ils écrivent, mais quand je le fais ça fait rien.


----------



## gmaa (3 Juillet 2014)

Il faudra sans doute malheureusement en faire ton deuil...

Mais une machine d'environ 10 ans, c'est pas mal. 

J'en ai eu qui n'ont pas tenu autant...

J'espère que tu avais une bonne "politique" de sauvegarde pour "rebondir" plus facilement.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (3 Juillet 2014)

C'est à dire, je peux la foutre au feu ?
Je précise qu'il marchait très bien. Ca peut venir d'où ?
Bonjour la qualité Apple . Il vaut mieux que je me dirige vers un pécé pourri avec windows xp ?


----------



## gmaa (3 Juillet 2014)

Juste une remarque : "De l'autre côté"... ils utilisent les mêmes composants...

Et un nouveau Mac te fera rajeunir!

Tu peux regarder du côté des occasions reconditionnées par Apple.
(Moi je repartirai sur du neuf avec l'OS du moment...)

En extrayant le DD il y a moyen de récupérer les données si nécessaire.
Mais il faut savoir quels logiciels tu utilises pour prendre les bons outils.

Et pas au feu! La déchetterie, non mais...


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (3 Juillet 2014)

A moins de 50&#8364;, je suis preneur

Mais ma panne : ELLE VIENT D'OU ?


----------



## gmaa (3 Juillet 2014)

Seul un "spécialiste" en l'ouvrant pourrait *peut-être* le dire!...

Mais tu peux attendre d'autres avis/suggestions.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (4 Juillet 2014)

Elle PEUT venir d'où ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h45 ----------

La carte mère qui a fondu ?
L'écran qui a chié ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h45 ----------

Je suis peut-être pas obligé de faire mon deuil quand même.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2014)

faudrait que tu fouines des fils  en archive pour les pistes plausibles

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon

site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche
--
réparation
c'est un ancien mac , très ancien mac ( pas à TES yeux , mais sur l'échelle informatique ca l'est)
et donc gaffe au devis , ca pourrait monter très haut avec un mac vintage
exactement comme réparer la derniere citroen 2014 coute moins cher que réparer une citroen  traction avant  des années 30 
réoarateur expert en ancien materiel  + les pieces anciennes etc
--
" qualité Apple"
10 ans pour un G4  c'est  déjà bien et dans la norme
maintenant je te deconseillerai un pécé pas cher en xp
d'une part la durée de vie pourrait etre bien plus courte, mais en plus XP est classé vintage, plus de maj ni support
(depuis quelques semaines)
beaucoup plus risqué qu'un mac en OS ancien ( qui lui  reste plus sûr)
--
possible que ton couac soit mineur 
impossible à dire


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2014)

Il faut un adaptateur miniVga/Vga pour essayer un écran externe.
Si ça fonctionne c'est pas la carte graphique.
Après on peut trouver des autres tests mais celui-là je pense que c'est le premier à essayer

Pour ce qui est de la qualité, 10 ans c'est plutôt pas mal pour un portable.
Bon, c'est sûr que mon iBook DualUsb est plus vieux et mon Duo230 encore plus, mais bon, on n'est pas égaux devant l'adversité !


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (4 Juillet 2014)

j'ai l'adaptateur mais pas l'écran externe...


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2014)

C'est pas le truc le plus difficile à trouver


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (4 Juillet 2014)

Sinon, de le faire réparer, c'est de l'ordre de combien (en euros) ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2014)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Sinon, de le faire réparer, c'est de l'ordre de combien (en euros) ?


mais comment veux tu qu'on le  sache?

tout dépend du diagnostic et de ce qu'il faudra faire ou  pièces à changer


Même pas sûr que cela en vaille le cout ( coup)
c'est quand même un materiel  très limité pour une utilisation 2014


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (4 Juillet 2014)

Par contre, ça m'étonnerait que ça vienne de l'écran car les manips de réinitialisation ou d'éjection de lecteur cd ne marchent pas


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2014)

Alors regarde le prix des cartes mère pour ton iBook ! :style:


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (5 Juillet 2014)

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-d-achats/carte-mere-ibook-g4-154200.html 

Il a eu le même symptome que moi avant le redémarrage. Ca doit etre la carte mere. Mais je peux pas me permettre de m'en acheter une sans savoir si c'est vraiment ça...

Je crois que il vaut mieux que je regarde du coté des macs hs pour y extraire la carte mère.


----------

